# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Не запускается мать

## Raidan

Здравствуйте, у меня работал компьютер 6 лет, ни одного глюка, тут утром включаю, кулера крутнулись лампочки мигнули и он потух. Я розобрал, думал блок все отключил включаю, запустился проработал  5 минут и отключился. Температура на процесоре нормальная, поменял термопасту. Проверил блок питания, рабочий выдает все необходимые напряжения. Отключил все платы от мамки, оставил проц и кулер на нем, подключаю питание тоже самое, кулер крутнулся и остановился. Поменял батарейку, не помогло. Видимых повреждений нету. Все почти перепробывал. Что еще можно сделать или как проверить мать? Мать:Foxconn WinFast 6100K8MA-RS, Проц: АMD Athlon 64+ 3000 1,8мГц, Блок: Codegen 300W. Брал другой рабочий блок эфект тотже.

----------


## tamalex

> Отключил все платы от мамки


А приводы и жесткие диски?
Кнопка включения не залипает?

----------


## Raidan

> А приводы и жесткие диски?
> Кнопка включения не залипает?


 Все отключил, полностью и кнопку питания. Включаю закорачивая два разьема где кнопка подключается. Кулер чуть крутнется и все...

----------


## CaptainZolch

1. Пощупай, не перегревается ли южный мост. Если да, то я тебе сочувствую.
2. Как вариант, вытащи ее и на столе запусти. 
Мамка уже старая и пора ей померать. Такие симптомы могут означать, что (грубо говоря) "раслоился" чипсет.

----------


## Raidan

> 1. Пощупай, не перегревается ли южный мост. Если да, то я тебе сочувствую.
> 2. Как вариант, вытащи ее и на столе запусти. 
> Мамка уже старая и пора ей померать. Такие симптомы могут означать, что (грубо говоря) "раслоился" чипсет.


 Пробывал южный мост, не греется. Та я ее давно уже вытащил и запускаю всегда на столе. Я тоже так думаю, что уже пришло время, отпахала старушка свое. Вот в сервисный центр сча еще звожу, если ничем не помогут, придется новую покупать. Спасибо за ответы.

----------

